# vicks vapor rub for kids



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thought this was interesting and will be trying this next time my kids are sick , anything is better then using drugs when you dont have to on kids .
Recieved this email from my cousin today thought was a good read and maybe some of you with kids would enjoy this info as well 


During a lecture on Essential Oils, they told us how the foot soles can absorb oils. Their example: Put garlic on your feet and within 20 Minutes you can 'taste' it. 

Some of us have used Vicks VapoRub for years for everything from chapped lips to sore toes and many body parts in between. But I've never heard of this. And don't laugh, it works 100% of the time, although the scientists who discovered it aren't sure why. 

To stop night time coughing in a child (or adult as we found out personally), put Vicks VapoRub generously on the soles of your feet, cover with socks, and the heavy, deep coughing will stop in about 5 minutes and stay stopped for many, many hours of relief. Works 100% of the time and is more effective in children than even very strong prescription cough medicines. In addition it is extremely Soothing and comforting and they will sleep soundly. 

Just happened to tune in A.M. Radio and picked up this guy talking about why cough medicines in kids often do more harm than good, due to the chemicals in them This method of using Vicks VapoRub on the soles of the feet was found to be more effective than prescribed medicines for children at bed time. In addition it seems to have a soothing and calming effect on sick children who then went on to sleep soundly. 

My wife tried it on herself when she had a very deep constant and persistent cough a few weeks ago and it worked 100%! She said that it felt like a warm blanket had enveloped her, coughing stopped in a few minutes. So she went from; every few seconds uncontrollable coughing, she slept cough-free for hours every night she used it. 

If you have grandchildren, pass this on. 
If you end up sick, try it yourself and you will be amazed at how it works. 

DON'T SHUN THIS ONE.. TRY IT THE NEXT TIME YOU GET A BAD COLD. 
THE ONLY THING YOU CAN LOSE IS YOUR COUGH..*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

When I was in my last trimester with Brayden I used Vicks on my feet because I couldn't breathe and it did a bangin job! Good post yo!


----------

